# List of Comforting/Empathetic Music (Updated - Mar 15)



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

What I hope to do with this thread is collect songs that are about people who feel socially anxious, alienated, frustrated. In doing so, I hope to bring a little catharsis to your mind. Music is therapeutic.

I'll first add songs that I feel are related to the topic, and then I'll add any songs that you guys and girls feel is appropriate. In other words, I'll put all suggested listening on the first post. I'll separate it into categories. Please tell me the band name, song title, and genre of music.

-------------
*Oldies*
Ink Spots - If I Didn't Care, Maybe

*Piano/Soundtrack*
Yann Tiersen - Mother's Journey

*Cabaret*
Antony and the Johnsons - Hope There's Someone, What Can I Do?

*60s Psych*
Beach Boys - Wouldn't It Be Nice?
Beatles - Yesterday, Something, Elanor Rigby, I'm Only Sleeping, Julia, WHOLE ALBUM: Lonely Hearts Club Band
Kinks - David Watts, Waterloo Sunset
Love - Alone Again Or, House is Not a Motel
Zombies - Rose for Emily

*70s Rock *
David Bowie - Let's Dance, WHOLE ALBUM: Low
Doors - People Are Strange
Genesis - Back in NYC
Pink Floyd - BOTH ALBUMS: The Wall, Animals; Songs: Wish You Were Here, Us vs Them, Brain Damage, Eclipse
Rolling Stones - Satisfaction, You Can't Always Get What You Want, Paint it Black
Who - Behind Blue Eyes

*80s Rock*
Phil Collins - You Can't Hurry Love, Two Hearts, Wish It Would Rain Down, Against All Odds, One More Night, In the Air Tonight 
The Police - So Lonely
U2 - With Or Without You, Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For, All I Want is You

*Radio-Friendly Pop Music (90s-00s)*
Coldplay - WHOLE ALBUM: Parachutes
Crowded House - Sacred Cow, Lester, Fall At Your Feet, Don't Dream It's Over, Into Temptation, Private Universe, I Feel Possessed, Four Seasons in One Day, Distant Sun, All I Ask
Fiona Apple - Love Ridden, Paper Bag, The Way Things Are
Morrison, James - The Pieces Don't Fit Anymore, This Boy, Wonderful World
Verve - Bittersweet Symphony, Drugs Don't Work
Wallflowers - Hand Me Down, One Headlight, Sixth Avenue Heartache, Bleeders

*Folk/Country/Singer Songwriter*
Bob Dylan - WHOLE ALBUM: Blood on the Tracks
Eliott Smith - WHOLE ALBUM: Either/Or
Jason Collett - We All Lose One Another, Parry Sound, Almost Summer
Leonard Cohen - Suzanne
M. Ward - Poison Cup, Post-War, Chinese Translation, Undertaker, Vincent O'Brien
Neil Young - Tell Me Why, Only Love Can Break Your Heart, Don't Let It Bring You Down, Harvest Moon
Neko Case - WHOLE ALBUM: Blacklisted
Newsom, Joanna - Sadie, Sawdust and Diamonds
Wilco - Company in my Back, Shot in the Arm, At Least That's What She Said; WHOLE ALBUM: Yankee Hotel Foxtrot

*Hard Rock - Hardcore, Metal, Death Metal, Grindcore, Pop Punk*
Alienation - 40 Below Summer
Alice in Chains - "Them Bones", "Nutshell", "Am I Inside", "Social Parasite"
Amorphis - Alone
Anti-Nowhere League - I Hate People
Antrax - Catharsis
At The Drive-In - One-Armed Scissor, Non-Zero Possibility
Bile - No One I Call Friend
Chimaira - Down Again
Cold - Don't Belong
Damageplan - Save Me
Disturbed - Fear
Dope - I Am
Earshot - WHOLE ALBUM: Two; Wait
Guns N' Roses - Patience
Into Eternity - Spiraling into Depression
Manson, Marilyn - Nobodies, Coma White
Megadeath - Sweating Bullets
Motograter - Down
Murderdolls - People Hate Me
Nevermore - I Voyager
Patricide - Nothingface
Shinedown - Stranger Inside
Skinlab - Disturbing Art of Expression
Snot - Absent
Stone Sour - Socio
Suicidal Tendencies - Institutionalized
Three Days Grace - Pain
Toxic Narcotic - People Suck, @$$#
Trivium - Rain, Departure
Used - All That I've Got
Vision of Disorder - Living to Die

*Independent Rock [Experimental, Indie Pop, Slowcore, Sadcore, Shoegazing, etc]*
Aloha - Brace Your Face, Ice Storming
Arcade Fire - BOTH ALBUMS: Funeral, Neon Bible
Band of Horses - WHOLE ALBUM: Everything All the Time
Bedhead - Liferaft
Belle and Sebastian - BOTH ALBUMS: If You're Feeling Sinister, Life Pursuit
Beulah - WHOLE ALBUM: Yoko
Big Star - WHOLE ALBUM: Third/Sister Lovers [The Bible for SA - Seriously]
Boo Radleys - Fairfax Scene, Wilder
Brenden Benson - Spit it Out, Cold Hands Warm Heart
Bright Eyes - Four Winds
Broken Social Scene - Anthem for a Seventeen Year-Old Girl, Lover's Spit
Cat Power - Metal Heart, Say, Color and the Kids, He War, Maybe Not, Names
Clientele - Since K Got Over Me, I Can't Seem To Make You Mine, EMPTY
Death Cab For Cutie - Sound of Settling, Tiny Vessels, Transatlanticism
Decemberists - Oceanside, WHOLE ALBUM: Picaresque
Dismemberment Plan - Life of Possibilities, Memory Machine, What Do You Want Me to Say, Spider in the Snow, Gyroscope, The City
Final Fantasy - Don't Ask
Flaming Lips - Waitin' For a Superman, The Gash, Feeling Yourself Disintegrate, Fight Test, Morning of the Magicians, It's Summertime
Grandaddy - WHOLE ALBUM: Sophtware Slump 
Grizzly Bear - WHOLE ALBUM: Yellow House
Guillemots - Made Up Love Song #43
Interpol - WHOLE ALBUM: Turn on the Bright Lights
Jeff Buckley - WHOLE ALBUM: Grace
Low - Sunflower, Laser Beam, Kind of Girl, In Metal
Magnetic Fields - Too Many to List - He has an triple album called '69 Love Songs' - Some of it is garbage, but it has several really nice songs on it.
Manic Street Preachers - Mausoleum, This is Yesterday, Die in the Summertime, Ready for Drowning, Everlasting
Menomena - Muscle N Flow, Wet and Rusting
Modest Mouse - BOTH ALBUMS: Moon and Antarctica, We Were Dead Before...
My Bloody Valentine - WHOLE ALBUM: Loveless - Note - 'Sometimes' is one of the greatest unrequited love songs ever written
Of Montreal - WHOLE ALBUM: Hissing Fauna Are You Destroyer?
Okkervil River - WHOLE ALBUM: Black Sheep Boy
Pajo - Who's That Knocking?, Foolish King, We Get Along Mostly
Papercuts - Unavailable, Outside Looking In, Another Thing to Dust, World I Love
Pavement - Here
Pixies - Wave of Mutilation, Hey, Where Is My Mind?
Placebo - Pure Morning, Ask For Answers, You Don't Care About Us, Without You I'm Nothing, My Sweet Prince
Port O'Brien - Woke Up Today
Pulp - The Fear, Dishes, Help the Aged, This is Hardcore, A Little Soul, Seductive Barry
REM - WHOLE ALBUM: Automatic for the People [Esp. Everybody Hurts]
Radiohead - ALL ALBUMS
Replacements - Unsatisfied, Sixteen Blues; WHOLE ALBUM: Tim
Rogue Wave - Bird on a Wire, Publish My Love, Salesman at the Day of the Parade, Love's Lost Guarantee, California, Are You On My Side, You; WHOLE ALBUM: Out of the Shadow
Rosebuds - WHOLE ALBUM: Birds Make Good Neighbors
Shins - BOTH ALBUMS: Chutes Too Narrow, Wincing the Night Away
Slowdive - Allison, Machine Gun, Here She Comes, When the Sun Hits
Smiths - How Soon is Now; WHOLE ALBUM: The Queen is Dead
Sparklehorse - Pig, Painbirds, Saint Mary, Sunshine, Some Sweet Day, Sea of Teeth, Piano Fire
Spiritualized - WHOLE ALBUM: Ladies and Gentlemen We Are Floating in Space
Sufjan Stevens - Say Hello, To Be Alone With You
Super Furry Animals - Hello Sunshine, Sex War and Robots, Alternative Route to Vulcan Street, It's Not the End of the World?, Fragile Happiness
Swan Lake - All Fires
Teenage Fanclub - The Concept, December, What You Do To Me
Tom Waits - Alice, Flower's Grave, No One Knows I'm Gone, I'm Still Here, Fawn, Martha
Trashcan Sinatras - Obscurity Knocks; WHOLE ALBUM: Weightlifting
Vandervelde, David - Feet of a Liar
Velvet Underground - Who Loves the Sun, All Tomorrow's Parties, Pale Blue Eyes
Walkmen - Wake Up, We've Been Had
Watson, Patrick - Great Escape
Weakerthans - Plea From a Cat Named Virtute, Left and Leaving
Wolf Parade - Grounds for Divorce, Same Ghost Every Night, Shine a Light, I'll Believe in Anything
Wrens - WHOLE ALBUM: Meadowlands 
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Modern Romance
Yo La Tengo - Feel Like Going Home

*Real Punk - 70s*
Joy Division - WHOLE ALBUM: Closer, She's Lost Control, Love Will Tear Us Apart, Disorder

*Electronica/Disco/Dance/Techno/House/Trance/Industrial*
Enigma - Smell of Desire
Moby - Play
Nine Inch Nails - Hurt
Paul Van Dyk - Nothing But You
Portishead - Mysterons, Sour Times, Wandering Star, Numb, Roads, Glory Box
Robert Miles - Children (Dreams Version)
Tangerine Dream - Dream of Trance

*Rap/Hip-Hop*
Atmosphere - Love Life

*Original Music [By SAS Members]*
N/A - E-Mail Me

MORE TO COME!
(+ Needs Reorganization)


----------



## thatswet (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Catharsis - Empathetic Music*

Love Life by Atmosphere
So Lonely by The Police
Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd
Where is my mind by The Pixies
Patience by Guns N' Roses
Children (dreams version) by Robert Miles
Nothing but You by Paul Van Dyk
Dream of Trance by Tangerine Dream
Smell of Desire by Enigma


----------



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

*re: Catharsis - Empathetic Music*

I was debating whether or not to put this in the Entertainment Forum. I felt, though, that the focus of the entertainment forum was too broad for this kind of discussion, and so I put it in Coping w/ Anxiety board. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Well, some people here may feel comforted by metal, while others classical, and then others rap. I don't know if everyone here would really like that music. I do like a lot of what you mentioned, though. Loveless is one of my favorite records. I also like You Forgot It In People by Broken Social Scene, too. Low, another band I dig. 

May I suggest the song Liferaft by Bedhead. I think a lot of people here could relate to the lyrics.


----------



## Before_the_Law (Mar 6, 2007)

*re: Catharsis - Empathetic Music*

I have a feeling I'll need to separate the indie rock section into subcategories.


----------



## glueglovepliers (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Catharsis - Empathetic Music (Lots of Songs Added)*

Some songs I've been listening to lately: (not necessarily cathartic, but they are comforting)

Indie
Patrick Watson- The Great Escape
Modest Mouse - Missed the Boat
David Vandervelde - Feet of a Liar
Of Montreal - Heimsdalesgate Like a Promethean Curse
M. Ward - Sadie (Joanna Newsom cover), Vincent O'Brien, Let's Dance (Bowie cover)
Joanna Newsom - Sawdust & Diamonds
TV On the Radio - Modern Romance (YYY cover)
Grizzly Bear - Don't Ask (Final Fantasy Remix)
Rosie Thomas with Sufjan Stevens - Say Hello
Port O'Brien - I Woke Up Today
The Weakerthans - Left and Leaving
Sufjan Stevens - To Be Alone With You
Bright Eyes - Four Winds

Pop
James Morrison - The Pieces Don't Fit Anymore, This Boy, Wonderful World

Piano/Soundtrack
Yann Tiersen - Mother's Journey

P.S. If anyone wants any of these songs, I might be able to send a couple to you.


----------



## behind blue eyes (Nov 1, 2006)

"Catharsis" by Anthrax (metal) really fires me up in a positive way


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*re: List of Comforting/Empathetic Music for SA Sufferers*

These either seem to be about SA or depression or both.

ROCK/METAL:

"Alienation" -40 Below Summer
"Them Bones", "Nutshell", "Am I Inside", "Social Parasite", etc... -Alice in Chains
"Alone" -Amorphis
"I Hate People" -Anti-Nowhere League
"No One I Call Friend" -Bile
"Down Again" -Chimaira
"Don't Belong" -Cold
"Save Me" -Damageplan
"Fear" -Disturbed
"People Are Strange" -The Doors
"I Am" -Dope
"Wait" & pretty much any song on the cd "Two" -Earshot
"Spiraling into Depression" -Into Eternity
"The Nobodies", "Coma White" -Marilyn Manson
"Sweating Bullets" -Megadeth
"Down" -Motograter
"People Hate Me" -Murderdolls
"I, Voyager" -Nevermore
"Hurt" -Nine inch Nails
"Patricide" -Nothingface
"Stranger Inside" -Shinedown
"Disturbing The Art Of Expression" -Skinlab
"Absent" -Snot
"Socio" -Stone Sour
"Institutionalized" -Suicidal Tendencies
"Pain" -Three Days Grace
"People Suck", "*******" -Toxic Narcotic
"Rain", "Departure" -Trivium
"All That I've Got" -The Used
"Living to Die" -Vision of Disorder


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

:yes 
You have truly outstanding taste in music, Before_the_Law... That Big Star album is probably the most comforting for me when I'm feeling down in the dumps, esp. "Nighttime" and "Blue Moon."


----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

Great bands which are mentioned.
Most i've heard by Moby is comforting.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yer Blues - The Beatles
I'm So Tired - The Beatles
Happiness is a Warm Gun - The Beatles
TLC- Waterfalls
The Beach Boys- Til I Die
Shaggy - Keeping it Real


----------

